# Best Climate



## Mizxad (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi,

Where has the best climate in NZ?

Heard it can be quite different North / South??


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

Mizxad said:


> Hi,
> 
> Where has the best climate in NZ?
> 
> Heard it can be quite different North / South??


It depends what you consider to be good.

If it's sun you're after then Tauranga, Hawkes Bay (Napier/Hastings) and Nelson/Marlborough would be best. If it's warmth then Whangarei, Auckland, Tauranga would fit the bill. If you want more defined Summer/Winter seasons then the South Island would fit better. If you want less wind then Waikato, Central Otago would suit. Wellington is windy, but has a more constant temperature. Auckland gets very few frosts. The South Island gets a lot. Tauranga gets few frosts, Hamilton gets quite a few.

Generally the further north you go, the warmer it is. But at the end of the day, it all comes down to personal opinion.


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

You were probably after some personal experiences I guess (I say Tauranga, or Hawkes Bay). But anyway, here's an overview of NZ's climate by area :

https://www.niwa.co.nz/education-and-training/schools/resources/climate/overview


----------



## Mizxad (Aug 19, 2015)

inhamilton said:


> You were probably after some personal experiences I guess (I say Tauranga, or Hawkes Bay). But anyway, here's an overview of NZ's climate by area :
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Paddy234 (Aug 10, 2015)

New Zealand's climate is so diverse. I live in ChristChurch and i think it just hits the sweet spot. It's has a dry mild climate. From october to May it is warm/hot. May, August and September are mostly mild months with some cold days but nothing too bad. June and July are the worst months with a large number of frosty days. Even though it may be cold in the morning by the afternoon if it's a sunny day it will feel nice and warm, this is due to New Zealand's hot sun.

Forget looking at temperatures for a guide to the day, even if it says 13 degrees on a day of sunshine then you can bet you'll be down to a t shirt and will even burn. Outside will be much warmer than inside in these type of days. I've started using sun-cream since early August as i work outside. I went to Thailand for Christmas and it was 35 degrees most days, when i came back to 25 degrees in Christchurch because of the sun here it felt just as hot and you burn much easier. One thing you must understand aswell though is that NZ houses are of a much poorer quality to most western standards so you will find it just as cold as outdoors if not colder in the chilly days


----------

